# fake cable necklet



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are more pictures of the completion of the fake cable
necklace. I hope this gives you some inspiration LRHBeads.
I used garter stitch throughout in this but you could use stocking stitch. the play of yarn also would make a difference. it is all up to your own imagination but hopefully there is food for thought here.
Admin moved my previous posts so i will group them all here together for you.
have a great day, regards, JOHN


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That is just lovely John. Have you looked under Home? There is a new category now for tutorials and patterns done by people here on KP. Since you teach us all so much, I'll bet that is where they have been moved to make them even easier to find in the future. I think your necklace is so pretty, even better than the original picture.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much John, for your time and effort to figure this pattern out for the rest of us. Your version is gorgeous!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! John, it is just beautiful! Your creations are stunning! Thank you for sharing. I can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful john your work is fantastic


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

You are so innovative! I love it!!!


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never seen anything like it! Love it.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

The necklace is fantastic and I love the fake cable effect. Have a Happy Holiday


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW again. Inspirational. Maybe I should play with stitches more. Thank you John for the ideas.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job! Would have never guessed you laced the scarf up!
Amazing the things you create!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

This is just lovely John. Absolutely beautiful. Where could one find this pattern?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very cool John! You create some fabulous things...and they are so different!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

John, once again you have created a winner! Thanks for the pictures accompanying the tutorial. Really helpful!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Blast your hide John, yet ANOTHER project of yours I need to conquer!

Lee


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

You out-did yourself again, John, Lovely!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty - I can see many variations of this technique - such great work. Right now, I'm envisoning a long bell pull (like in the olden days) with jingle bells on the cables - nice Chistmas decoration or a "call to dinner" bell, etc. Wow, just super.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Big kudos to you and your creativity. Impressive venture.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not a regular poster,but I love to read all the tidbits &
tips. This necklace is something! I know you more or less gave a general pattern. Can you please give us a more exact pattern? I'd love to share this with my Knitting Guild
in NYC. Thanks in advance
Vera


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

wow thanks! that is really cool. i'm starting one now.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm with you Vera!! I can make anything, BUT...I need a very detailed pattern. Have so design genes whatsoever.
Would love to see a detailed pattern to make one of these lovely necklaces.
Excellent work John.


----------



## fayby (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there, thanks John for these photos and instructions,very clear. When I have worked my way through a few of my UFO's I have plans for a scarf done in this technique. It's getting a bit hot in old Oz at the minute for wool work but that won't last forever. Regards,fayby.


----------



## barb1918 (Oct 14, 2011)

very inventive could it be done with crochet?


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

WOW!

CharleneM


----------



## Lori2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Another great pattern John and many thanks for your time and effort in the picture directions, makes it so much easier to see the results of what you are doing


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, John - I LOVE this fake cable. It looks the same as what I'd like to put on a jacket as trim, or a sweater, mittens, etc. Could this be made for those purposes?


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Too clever! Reminds me of slit and looped-up t-shirt and sweatshirt modifications 

Crocheters could adapt this.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I also would love a written pattern... I love the whole idea that you can do with it. Do you have a pattern you could share with us? Thanks John!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What a great scarf-ish accessory!!!! Love it.


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

wow this is awesome! can I make this to sell?


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> What a great scarf-ish accessory!!!! Love it.


i just had to comment on your signature that reads "obviously not a knitter"..oh im still laughing..my hubby says "how much yarn do you NEED?????" i said "oh my gosh way more then i have here lol!! he walked away and said "your such a spoiled brat lol.
so just wanted to say my hubby is obviously not a knitter hahaha
carolyne


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that.....it is incredible work.
I don't have the time or patience to figure out knitting patterns, so tend to go for the smaller straight forward projects, but I am so grateful that there are people like you here who do the hard work for the rest of us.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

John you are inspiring!!keep up the facinating work!


----------

